# Repo Man



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

We Opened Our Own Repossesion Firm This Last Year. Business Is Doing Good But We Have 1 Problem. We Cannot Find Dependable Drivers. If You Have Ever Wanted To Be A Repo Guy And Dont Mind Living In Ky Please Contact Me!!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Are you paying enough?

What is the pay scale?


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

What health benefits do you provide?


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

YES WE ARE PAYING SCALE. THEN PROBLEM WITH THE AREA WE ARE IN IS THAT MOST PEOPLE AROUND HERE JUST WANT TO SIT AT HOME AND MAKE $30, WE NEED A PERSON THAT IS NOT AFRAID TO WORK ODD SHIFTS, HAVE THE NERVE TO WAKE SOMEONE AT 2AM IN THE MORNING, AND WALK INTO CRACK NEIGHBORHOODS IF THE ACCOUNT CALLS FOR IT. i AM JUST SAD TO SAY THAT MOST PEOPLE IN THE AREA THAT SURROUNDS US EITHER WANT EASY MONEY, OR HAVE FELONY CHARGES AND CANNOT BE BONDED. IF YOU ARE SERIOUS ABOUT WANTING A JOB, COULD TURN IN YOUR MVR, AND POLICE RECORD. LET ME KNOW I WILL GIVE YOU DIRECTIONS, AN APPLICATION. THIS IS A HARD JOB. IT IS NOT FOR EVERYONE, BUT HOPEFULLY I CAN FIND THAT SOMEONE THAT LOVES THE THRILL


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

Right Now We Dont Offer Health Benefits. We Dont Have Enough Employees To Offer It.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

What is scale?


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

The thrill of physical violence and possibly death you mean. You'd have to be an actual tough guy to take this type of work on. Like, really tough. Here's a quick biography of a repo man's life I found while searching for the average salary (*WARNING GRAPHIC DESCRIPTIONS*)

http://www.montrealmirror.com/ARCHIVES/2001/090601/news4.html


----------



## EX-BRAVE (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you gone yourself and repo'ed anything or did you just get the license and paperwork without any first-hand experience ? That is a deadly profession ! There is not a limit as to how many employees you have to have to offer health benifits. I have only 2 and myself in my type of business and we're insured. The only law I know of is you "don't" have to furnish workers-comp with less than 3 employees but to avoid liability and lawsuits you'd be smart to have it in case they got hurt. Retain a good lawyer!!


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Ever see that show Operation Repo? Gosh the stuff they have to put up with! And they ain't even armed!! Well, only with pepper spray. But if it were me I would want something more than just pepper spray.

When I worked in the car dealership, our sales manager asked me if I wanted to repo a car and he would pay me $50. I told him he could keep it!!


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

I think the danger is dependent on the location. My SIL had her van repoed; the guys came to the door and knocked. They let her go out and get her stuff out of the van.


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

If my brother lived closer I would let him know--he packed up his three kids--one was 2 and the other an infant to go repo a car. He loves that kind of thing. Luckily no one was around when he snagged the car. Is that a ******* joke? If you pack up your kidsto take to go repo a car you might be a *******?


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

Good luck with your new business.........i have only had 1 experience with a Repo man.....turns out he was at the wrong address and didnt want me (thankgod)!!!!!!


----------



## BamaSpek (Aug 15, 2008)

For those that see this and consider it........you might be supprised that you can do it. 

I went from being a Regional VP of Marketing for a large company to being a Repo Man. I loved it, but you are right , it is not for everyone. It is dangerous, especially if you are not a people person, and a tough guy. Problem is most people have a hard time being both. 

. Believe it or not, 1/2 of repo work is about talking to people, getting info, skipping and/ or talking a very upset, but otherwise decent person, into handing over the keys. The other 1/2 is sneaking onto peoples property and chaining and dragging a few thousand pounds of metal down the road...without damaging the metal or the property. Go out in the country sometime and sneak into someone you don't know back yard about 2 am......in the dark......go shine a flashlight on their vin number and then unload a chain and walk around the car a few times........if you have the nerve to do that .....and if the people walk out and see you, and you can talk them into not shooting you......then you can probably repo for a living. 

Don't forget you better be good at working alone, working with machinery(popping cars into neutral, fixing flats, chaining and strapping cars, unbolting 4 wheel drive trans .and doing all this, in the dark, along way from nowhere. Alot of repos are in rural areas.....way back in the woods. 

I would go out on Thursday or Friday and usually stack cars for a few days..........then tow 10-20 back to the yard on Saturday night. Use the rest of the week for getting the in town stuff. If you have good accounts it can be good money, lots of fun and plenty of stories to tell.

Oh, BTW, I had less issues in the "hood" than I did in the rich neighborhoods. The guys in the hood usually knew you were coming and they knew the game...it was just a matter of catching them. You go up to a half million dollar home to get two Yukon's and you should expect trouble. You are not this guys first problem and he is probably not use to dealing with losing his stuff. Maybe his wife left, he lost his job........maybe he is the type to show up at his old job and shoot 12 people........and you show up just in time to break the camels back. :doh: 

I got out of it because the of number of good (read "hard working")people losing their stuff. It sucks to be taking a single moms car who is trying her best to make it...and have the kids outside asking you not to take mommies car. I have dropped cars off the hook trying to help people out more than once...and you don't get paid that way.........least not in dollars.


----------



## BamaSpek (Aug 15, 2008)

georgec said:


> I think the danger is dependent on the location. My SIL had her van repoed; the guys came to the door and knocked. They let her go out and get her stuff out of the van.


Once I had a car hooked on the street I would do this alot. Unless my spidey senses told me to get moving........IE there was a shotgun in the backseat of the car I had hooked, or the person had previously threatened me or was known to be violent. 

Most people just got their stuff and left..........women were worse than men IME.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

When 18-22 years old, I used to work in a car financing company in the repo dept. I was the person who decided if their cars were going to get repo'd. After a few odd lawsuits (because of the repo companies actions) it was a new policy to RIDE ALONG with the repo man, with additional paperwork as a representative of the financing company.

Anyway-- it was dangerous and scary and.... fun. LOL 

I sure did look out of place there in the repo truck-- blonde hair, blue eyes and young repo gal walking next to a 300# huge lumberjack looking guy with tattoos and piercings. LOL (he really was a sweetheart though). 

I got to be REALLY good at skip tracing. I loved the challenge.

ANyway, there's no way in this day and age, that I'd try doing it. There are desperate people in desperate times. 

Good luck!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

BamaSpek said:


> For those that see this and consider it........you might be supprised that you can do it.
> 
> I went from being a Regional VP of Marketing for a large company to being a Repo Man. I loved it, but you are right , it is not for everyone. It is dangerous, especially if you are not a people person, and a tough guy. Problem is most people have a hard time being both.
> 
> ...


Fascinating post!!!!!!

I read an article in the WSJ a few weeks ago. It mentioned that this very lucrative business has taken some beating because of all the new competition in the business.

Is it true, if I remember correctly, that a successful repo still pays the owner of the company over $400?

I used to call on a Buy Here-Pay Here company. Even then, they told me that they paid between $400 and $500 for a typical repo. Is that right? They did have a local guy that would do it for $200, but the extra key from the dealer had to be present, and it had to be a "pre-arranged" deal. This meant, more or less, that it was a voluntary repo, and all he had to do was tow the car less than 20 miles.

I was surprised to hear about repo's with the rich versus the hood. Makes sense.

So, what do you say when you arrive at a destination? Let's say you know they are home and awake, but you cannot get the car hooked. You want and need the key too. 

Do you play Mister nice guy, but firm and strong? Or just lead with the facts?

Do you work with them on reason? Do you tell them that giving you the key will, in fact, help them in the long run? Is this because the car will bring more at auction if it has a key?

Do people ever call the police? If so, since you have a legal right to the car, do the police generally side with you? Did you ever notify the police dept. before hooking a car, just to let them know that it was not stolen?

Not to be personal, what should a repo man get paid as an employee? The business owner would be supplying everything, and the employee only giving their time and efforts. I know it is going to vary from market to market, but as a general rule?

I know it is alot of questions, but I have enjoyed reading the posts!!!!!!

Clove


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

joyfulheart said:


> When 18-22 years old, I used to work in a car financing company in the repo dept. I was the person who decided if their cars were going to get repo'd. After a few odd lawsuits (because of the repo companies actions) it was a new policy to RIDE ALONG with the repo man, with additional paperwork as a representative of the financing company.
> 
> Anyway-- it was dangerous and scary and.... fun. LOL
> 
> ...


I bet you have some funny stories to tell!!!!! Probably a few sad stories too.

Tell us about skip tracing. Sounds incredibly cool. 

BTW, is there anything a person can do to keep a car from being repo'ed if the tow truck is there to hook it? 

Enjoyable thread.

Clove


----------



## BamaSpek (Aug 15, 2008)

clovis said:


> Fascinating post!!!!!!
> 
> I read an article in the WSJ a few weeks ago. It mentioned that this very lucrative business has taken some beating because of all the new competition in the business.
> 
> ...


Did not want to hijack this thread........ I am sure others will chime it.


----------



## ThreeRivers (Nov 26, 2008)

My brother was a repo man for years. Never had a gun pulled on him. Never had to go ninja in the dark in peoples back yards etc. He simply waited until the person drove down to a local store or better yet work. 

When people are at work they usually do not want to make a scene and do not want others to know they are getting their vehicles pulled. So they are very co operative. 

Same brother picked up some work from Aarons and promptly quit. He said it was much safer repossessing cars,trucks and boats than washer,dryers and furniture LOL


----------

